# 1st cook on my new BGE table!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had my guys and their families over fer a cookout yesterday. I cooked my favorite----pork ribs (2 slabs) and the typical hamburger/hotdogs. I coated the ribs (1 slab w/ olive oil. and 1 w/ mustard) Bad Byrons Butt Rub and let em sit over night. I got the grill up to 250 and let em cook fer bout 3 hours opening every so often and spraying them w/ apple juice. I then turned the heat down to 200 fer an hour, then wrapped em in foil sprinkled w/ brown sugar and honey. They went back on the grill fer about another hourthen taken off. I left em wrapped while cooking the other stuff. I tried cutting them into singles but quite a few didn't keep the bones







Enjoy the pics!!! All the folks that came over enjoyed the new table, although every time something droped on it, I ran and grabbed a rag to wipe it off







No stains w/ all the sealer I used.....














Also how do ya'll like my cook chair??? It's a craigslist find, and ifin I can find someone who can change it from blue to green and maye embroider an egg on the inside and EGGHEAD on the back, it'll match a bit better!!! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool chair and the meat looks perfect...slow is good...

now remember...posting food pics before lunch is not good...

now i'll have to go ahead and eat my tuna salad wrap....


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are some great looking ribs! All your hard work sure paid off Maybe check with some upholstery places about recovering your nice chair to match and getting some egg decals.

My exact thoughts Ultralite, Imma gonna have to eat an early lunch now,


----------

